# d’une ampleur encore inégalée



## Parigigi

Bonsoir,

que pensez-vous de ma traduction de cette expression, dans le contexte suivant :

… les chercheurs tentent d’évaluer les effets de cette tragédie *d’une ampleur encore inégalée.*

…  *whose scale/extent remains unrivalled/unmatched*.

Merci !
Pgg


----------



## wendyredredrobin

I'd say "this tragedy on an as yet unequalled scale."


----------



## Parigigi

Merci @wendyredredrobin - mais il faut alors changer la construction, c'est tout le problème, non ? On ne peut pas écrire "the effects of this tragedy on an as yet unequalled scale", il faut une subordonnée…


----------



## Itisi

'unrivalled/unmatched' ne conviennent pas, car on n'est pas en train de chercher à créer un désastre encore plus grave !

Pas de problème avec la proposition de *wendyrr*: '...of this disaster which is on a yet unequalled scale'.


----------



## Parigigi

Hm… but the tragedy is passed - does it still work?
How about

"which unfolded on a scale unequalled in history"


----------



## Itisi

No, you don't need 'in history'.


----------



## sound shift

Maybe "... of unprecedented scale".


----------



## mancunienne girl

I was going to say "on an unprecedented scale" too. So agree with Sound Shift.


----------



## Parigigi

@mancunienne girl @sound shift Unprecedented doesn't work here because there's the "encore": unequal(l)ed is better.


----------



## Itisi

'Unprecedented' comprend le 'encore'.  (On fait même une économie !)


----------



## Parigigi

Le problème, c'est que cette violence n'a toujours pas été égalée. Unprecedented sous-entend "jusqu'à ce que cette violence-ci s'est produite", mais pas "jusqu'à aujourd'hui".


----------



## Itisi

Pour moi, ça veut dire qu'il n'y a _jamais_ eu de précédent.


----------



## Parigigi

Oui, jamais eu de précédent, mais jusqu'au moment dudit événement. Si on parle de massacres guerriers au 19e s., par exemple, on pourra utiliser "unprecedented", ça ne voudra pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas été dépassés en ampleur au 20e siècle.


----------



## Itisi

Nous ne sommes pas d'accord, mais ce n'est pas grave...


----------



## Parigigi

Bien sûr que ce n'est pas grave ! mais c'est bien de pouvoir dépatouiller ces problèmes !  il y a tout de même un problème à parler de "sans précédent" pour une durée qui va du passé au futur de l'événement, non ? Alors qu'unequalled ne s'embarrasse pas de chronologie…


----------



## Itisi

Pour moi, 'sans précédent' va du passé au présent.  Jusqu'au futur, quand même pas !  Il me semble que si ça n'allait que jusqu'au moment de l'évènement, on dirait 'jusqu'alors sans précédent'.  Je peux me tromper.  Ce serait bien si d''autres intervenaient, mais ça ne se commande pas...


----------



## Parigigi

Mais justement, on parle au présent, et on dit "encore inégalée"… l'événement en question (un massacre de masse) est inégalé, encore aujourd'hui…


----------



## Itisi

...Et justement, c'est pourquoi on peut simplement dire 'sans précédent' !


----------



## jekoh

Quelque chose qui était _sans précédent_ peut très bien s'être reproduit depuis, donc je pense comme Parigigi que _sans précédent / unprecedented _n'est pas assez précis.


----------



## Itisi

Ok, merci !


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> je pense comme Parigigi que _sans précédent / unprecedented _n'est pas assez précis.


Ne peut-on ajouter cette précision? > jusqu'alors


Parigigi said:


> Si on parle de massacres guerriers au 19e s., par exemple, on pourra utiliser "unprecedented", ça ne voudra pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas été dépassés en ampleur au 20e siècle.


_unprecedented_ till then
(?)


----------



## jekoh

C'est bien ce sens de _sans précédent *jusqu'alors* / unprecedented *till then*_ qui n'est pas assez précis, puisque ici il s'agit de traduire _inégalé *jusqu'à aujourd'hui*._


----------



## sound shift

So maybe "whose scale remains unmatched _to this day_."


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec Parigigi et jekoh.   Pour moi _d'une ampleur sans précédent _et _d'une ampleur encore inégalée_ ne sont pas synonymes.

... _disaster / tragedy of a magnitude that remains unparalleled to date / to this day? 
... disaster of a yet to be equalled magnitude / extent ? _

Bon, je sens que c'est bancal... à peaufiner, donc. 

Edit :  I hadn't seen sound shift's last post.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> C'est bien ce sens de _sans précédent *jusqu'alors* / unprecedented *till then*_ qui n'est pas assez précis, puisque ici il s'agit de traduire _inégalé *jusqu'à aujourd'hui*._


En effet, je n'ai pas fait attention. Désolé.


----------



## Pocahontas van Merteuil

Perso je vote pour "of unprecedented scale", c'est ce que j'entends (ou lis) souvent.


----------



## Nicomon

_Unprecedented_ = _sans précédent._
Je maintiens que ce n'est pas la même chose que  _encore inégalé(e).
_
Prenons ces phrases, copiées au hasard :





> _Ce n'est qu'alors, après avoir forgé une unité *sans précédent, et à ce jour inégalée,* que les descendants d'Abraham ont été déclarés une nation.
> Ce qu'il a accompli, lors du peu de temps qu'il a concouru sur la scène internationale et aux Jeux, est *sans précédent et toujours inégalé à ce jour*.
> Le 23 septembre 1992, Phil Esposito a contribué à écrire un chapitre *sans précédent *de la Ligue nationale de hockey - *inégalé aujourd'hui* [...] _


  On ne va quand même pas traduire par _unprecedented_ dans les deux cas. 

Exemples en anglais :


> These were *unprecedented* endeavours at the time, and remain *unparalleled to this day*.
> Bradman scored an *unprecedented *974 runs in the series,* still unequalled to this day*, at an average of 139.
> [...] he coached the Dartmouth ski team in 1930-1936 to an *unprecedented* six intercollegiate championships — a record *yet to be equalled*.


----------



## Itisi

Good point, Nico.


----------



## Pocahontas van Merteuil

Nicomon, c'est vrai pour ce qui est du français mais en anglais ça marche. Des fois dans une langue deux mots peuvent avoir un sens différent, il peut y avoir une nuance entre ces deux alors que dans une autre langue ils seront traduits par un même mot qui lui peut faire référence aux deux sens/nuances. Je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire. *Unprecedent* contient les deux sens (de *sans précédent* et* inégalé*). Ce n'est pas parce que le mot anglais fait facilement pensé au sens de (qu'il ressemble, est transparent avec) *sans précédent* et pas d'*inégalé *qu'il ne peut pas signifier les deux.
Les synonymes anglais pour *unprecedented* sont: *unparalleled, unequalled, unmatched, unrivalled, without parallel, without equal*...


----------



## Nicomon

@ Pocahontas  :  J'ai entretemps ajouté deux exemples semblables, mais en anglais.

Écrirais-tu vraiment :  _ 
... were unprecedented [...] and remain unprecedented to this day_ _?
... an unprecedented [...] still unprecedented_ _to this day_?   Moi,  je trouve ça redondant.  

Même si _encore inégalé_ est employé seul dans le contexte de Parigigi, je préfère de loin _unequalled (yet to be equalled)  _ou _unparalleled_.
Sinon, je les aurais pas suggérés. De toutes façons, c'est à Parigigi que revient le choix, et lui non plus n'aime pas _unprecedented. _


----------



## Pocahontas van Merteuil

En effet je n'écrirais pas ça, j'éviterais la répétition en utilisant justement des synonymes comme dans les exemples originaux.
J'ai juste vu et entendu unprecedented bien plus souvent, mais les autres termes ne sont pas faux pour autant.
Dans tous les cas, ce qu'il choisit sera juste


----------



## Parigigi

unprecedented: "never done or known before". Before what? the (past) event, not the moment the event is described…


----------



## Nicomon

> *Unprecedented* :  never having happened or existed in the past:
> _This century has witnessed environmental destruction on an unprecedented scale._





> *Unparalleled* : having no equal; better or greater than any other:
> _They enjoyed success on a scale unparalleled by any previous rock band_.





> *Unequalled :* better or more extreme than any other:
> _Though small, this restaurant offers a range of fish dishes unequalled anywhere else in London._


   Les parfaits synonymes n'existent pas. 

Pocahontas, tu as peut-être plus souvent entendu _unprecedented _tout comme j'ai plus souvent entendu _sans précédent._
Par exemple en parlant de records.    Mais là, c'est : _ encore inégalé.   _


----------

